
Verizon says some of its media assets are so useless it won’t try to sell them - syntheticnature
https://www.recode.net/2019/1/23/18194865/verizon-layoffs-aol-yahoo-shutdown-flickr
======
syntheticnature
The bit about not thinking Flickr was worth the effort of selling it to
Smugmug -- at a profit -- says something about what to expect of their future
moves.

~~~
detaro
Have there been numbers how much SmugMug paid in the end, and if Verizon
really made a profit on that?

